# Florida's State Bird ???



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Just got back from a week and half of Tampa Desoto State Park, Gainesville Paynes Prairie State Park and brought back 100 lbs of LOVE BUGS on the front of the 5th wheel. Tried soaking them with soapy water most of it will come off but everywhere there is a bug there is a hard crusty part that just will not come off. Anyone with a solution.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have always had good results with Simple Green degreaser. But if that doesnt work, I would try the goo remover, used for getting off adhesive.

Good luck action

Bill


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

An old trick that works is using Coca Cola on the bugs. Pour it on, use a little elbow grease and a damp towel. Providing they have not been baked on for many days they should come off fairly well. If you find the going a little tough, just keep soaking them in Coke.

Best trick not to have to work so hard is to give your tv and your Outback a real good waxing before you enter "love bug" areas.

But by far the best way to avoid them is to stay out of Central Florida during late May and early September. This is certainly not what the Chamber of Commerce wants to hear from me, but it's the truth.

I live with 'em and I hate 'em.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is a "love bug" similar to the "june bug" in California?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is a "love bug" similar to the "june bug" in California?
> [snapback]112457[/snapback]​


Nope. Love Bugs are pretty much a Florida-only critter. I picked up a few myself last week on our Topsail Hill trip. They only come out in May and September, and it seems like I always travel to Florida during those months. I think they are made out of some kind of epoxy resin, because they require a lot of elbow grease to remove.
They are called Love Bugs because they fly about in pairs, doing....ah...well...what Love Bugs do.









Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When you pull your trailer through a swarm of Lovebugs you perform an act known as "Outback Interruptus". The bugs love the heat and nothing in Florida is quite as warm as a nice road. That is why they are more prevelant on blacktop then on concrete, but they take the "any port in a storm" philosophy when it comes to mating. I once witnessed an enormous swarm of them doing the "horizontal Mamba" over an equipment exhaust at a steam plant. Maybe it would be better if we just pump some Barry White music into the woods and leave them little saucers of Champaign and strawberries.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Barry White, Champaign, and Strawberries! Now that's funny!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I read this topic title and expected to read about rude people and the other bird


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I was expecting more pink flamingo pictures.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I read this topic title and expected to read about rude people and the other bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One thing we used to do during Love Bug Season was coat the front of our cars with Pam Cooking Spray. It prevents the bugs from bonding with the paint/clear coat. All you have to do is wash the amorous little insects with a hose.

Reverie


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

jgheesling said:


> Just got back from a week and half of Tampa Desoto State Park, Gainesville Paynes Prairie State Park and brought back 100 lbs of LOVE BUGS on the front of the 5th wheel. Tried soaking them with soapy water most of it will come off but everywhere there is a bug there is a hard crusty part that just will not come off. Anyone with a solution.
> [snapback]112374[/snapback]​


Buy the cheapest fabric softener sheets on the market and wash the front of th TT & TV with them, just wet them and wash away, you will be suprised at how easy they come off. Keep whatever fabric softener sheets you have left and put them in cabinets & storage lockers when you store the TT and it will keep unwanted rodents out. Good Luck


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Westleys bleach white works. It also will take off any wax so you will need to rewax. OK this sounds weird- but I built a water sprayer out of pvc and a yard sprinkler. The type that puts out a mist. I would let it spray on my f-350 for an hour or so and the bugs would wipe off with nothing to take the wax off. I found if you wax the front of a black crewcab, you had to wax the whole thing. Wasnt somthing I wanted to do every weekend. then found they wiped off in the rain so I built the sprayer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> One thing we used to do during Love Bug Season was coat the front of our cars with Pam Cooking Spray. It prevents the bugs from bonding with the paint/clear coat. All you have to do is wash the amorous little insects with a hose.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]112635[/snapback]​


Wow...things we never even consider here in the PNW.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow...things we never even consider here in the PNW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but in the season, those grasshoppers sure can make a mess of things in a hurry!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

No, this is not the State bird! The stste bird is the MOSQUTIO. Just kidding. After 33 years of life in South Florida, I will vote for the mosquito! Sorry can't spell it, too busy swatting them!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Dog Folks said:


> No, this is not the State bird! The stste bird is the MOSQUTIO. Just kidding. After 33 years of life in South Florida, I will vote for the mosquito! Sorry can't spell it, too busy swatting them!
> [snapback]113258[/snapback]​


Mosquitoes can't breed in saltwater, that just means you need to move closer to the beach.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> Dog Folks said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not the State bird! The stste bird is the MOSQUTIO. Just kidding. After 33 years of life in South Florida, I will vote for the mosquito! Sorry can't spell it, too busy swatting them!
> ...


Problem solved....


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

One thing about Love bugs. You really need to try to remove thier little smashed bodies from the front of your vehicle. There seems to be some chemical in them that will eventually eat into the paint of the vehicle. This is not a joke.

As for the state bird, those of us living here know that it's the crane (the mechanical type)









Rayman


----------

